# Sweets.



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

As the title says really 
Bored as its raining/snowing so got the 450D out, tripod and a bag of M&M's.

All shot at 51mm & f5.6










1/125 ISO 100










1/160 ISO 200










1/160 ISO 400










1/200 ISO 400

Finally a couple of B&W ones










1/5 ISO 800










1/3 ISO 800

Took about 40 pics with various settings and found these to be the best so far, comments advice welcome

Thanks

John


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent jigsaw material.......


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I like those :thumb:

Can't help feeling that they'd be better without the white M&Ms though, just coloured ones.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Excellent jigsaw material.......


Great idea, keep me 4yr old occupied for ages :thumb:

John


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

parish said:


> I like those :thumb:
> 
> Can't help feeling that they'd be better without the white M&Ms though, just coloured ones.


Got white ones as we got these when in the M&M store in NY, I'll maybe reshoot some without the white to see how they turn out.

Thanks

John


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

parish said:


> Can't help feeling that they'd be better without the white M&Ms though, just coloured ones.


I'll be happy to offer my services and eat them


----------



## b5byt (Apr 19, 2008)

Do they only do the white ones in the states then ? And very nice pics


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

b5byt said:


> Do they only do the white ones in the states then ? And very nice pics


Think so  the M&M store is crazy, basically any colour you want and more flavors :thumb: peanut butter M&M's anyone

John


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/...dbtc_1/pic_1/add_44112/stc_0/scope_short#2702


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

buckas said:


> http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/...dbtc_1/pic_1/add_44112/stc_0/scope_short#2702


:thumb: 

The big thing they try to do is sell "Team" bags eg red/white/blue for the NY Rangers White/Teal for the NY Jets

John


----------



## sponge rab (Sep 17, 2007)

knobber


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

I want sweets now lol

good photos though.


----------

